# swapped out the leds on USAs



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I just tried some super bright LEDs that Chuck's Trains suggested. Very nice!:
before:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr5g...ature=plcp
with new LEDs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Le6...ature=plcp 
Joe


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Joe, was the original lights LED's or bulbs? I have been wondering what LED's to get in order to change out the bulbs on my GP-30s. 
Ron


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Ron, the originals were LEDs. My SD40-2s are next. I got a GP30 from Chuck's trains that had this done to it. Looks a ton better than the originals.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, often on USAT it's a mix. Number boards are almost always bulbs, "marker"/"classification" lights are bicolor LEDs, and headlights can be either. 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a new Dash 9 from aristo with the LEDs swapped out.


----------

